# Pasamayo...que belleza!!!



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)

Hola muchachos este es mi primer aporte al foro...espero que les guste las fotillos que tomé de Pasamayo...aveces somos indiferentes ante tanta belleza de este tramo de la Panamericana...seguiré aportando con el material que tengo de otros lugares del país.

Saludos.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mmm creo que es tan bello que no es percibido por el ojo de los humanos, quizás nadie lo vea ahora jeje xD (Claro que yo si lo veo) jaja


----------



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos.......gracias por el aporte.


----------



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)

Muchachos soy nuevo en esto así que sabrán entender el hecho de que salgan algunas fotos enoooormes...con apuntes en papel, seguí los pasos que Pedro indicaba en una thread para subir a internet las imágenes jajaja...la verdad es que ese tamaño enoooorme quita el sentido de las tres fotos...se pierden totalmente...intentaré reducirlas el tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Pasamayo siempre me dio miedo ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

bonita playa :cheers:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

buen thread , este lugar no lo vi antes aqui.
hace años todos los vehiculos iban "por la parte de abajo" osea pegado al precipicio..
aunq esta via la arreglaron,,antes era aun mas peligrosa.. en los 80's recuerdo sudar frio..cuando ibamos por las curvas.. la pista era malisima.. y la arena le queria ganar territorio..hasta llegue a tomar el tiempo..eran 16 minutos q parecian una hora...incluso tenia pesadillas con eso, por q casi nos sacamos la michi

felizmente ahora esta la variante mas arriba, pero desde abajo puedes acceder a playas paradisiacas.. a mitad de tramo..donde paran los camiones
me parece q las fotos donde no hay acantilado y muestras una punta..es en la provincia de huarmey..pta lagarto o zorras no estoy seguro entre las 2.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bello y peligroso...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!!


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

la puerta d entrada a la gran lima


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Espectacular, el inmenso y rico mar de Grau.........:cheers:
la perfecta combinacion entre mar y desierto.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

me da meyo xD


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Me encanta esta parte de la carretera xD!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pues a mi si me aterra, cada vez q viajo al norte pido asiento en pasillo.
Aunq no niego ahora lo bien q se ven los paisajes en especial cuando el cielo esta despejaddo y ademas q me gusta la penultima foto q creo q es la aldea de los hare krishna y no la aldea de los pitufos como dijo una vez libidito


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Yo pido junto a la ventana o arriba/adelante!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

:sleepy: 

es q tu eres Bill Murray...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ ¬¬ JAJAJAJ Sonso! Es paja pasar por allí, mi tía -que cada vez que pasa por ahí se sienta al borde del asiento y lleva su rosario entre las manos- no piensa lo mismo lamentablemente.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Da miedo xD


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

..muy bueno, alucinante lugar ... donde los andes verdaderamente llegan hasta el mar ... ¡¡¡Pasamayo Maldito!!!! ... parafraseando a los NSQ y NSC :nuts:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

si uno va en invierno..puedes ver un manto verde en diferentes zonas de la variante.
lo bacan de ir por abajo....es q vez el hermozo mar en su toda plenitud.
viajar de noche era peor,, pero era gratificante , cuando uno llega del norte y lo primero q vez es la bahia de ancon a lo leeejos con todos sus edificios iluminados....esa vista es excelente!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Pasamayo siempre me dio miedo ...


es como la rosa...tiene su belleza, pero también sus espinas !


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> si uno va en invierno..puedes ver un manto verde en diferentes zonas de la variante.
> lo bacan de ir por abajo....es q vez el hermozo mar en su toda plenitud.
> viajar de noche era peor,, pero era gratificante , cuando uno llega del norte y lo primero q vez es la bahia de ancon a lo leeejos con todos sus edificios iluminados....esa vista es excelente!


Bueno los carros están obligados en su mayoría a pasar por el serpentín y no por arriba.
Y eso del manto verde justo ayer vi lo que dices pero fue mucho antes de Pasamayo, se veía un verdor impresionante para la costa peruana en una parte de la autopista Huacho-Lima yo creo que fueron plantadas, porque se veía demasiado verdor.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

xever_7 said:


> *Bueno los carros están obligados en su mayoría a pasar por el serpentín y no por arriba.*Y eso del manto verde justo ayer vi lo que dices pero fue mucho antes de Pasamayo, se veía un verdor impresionante para la costa peruana en una parte de la autopista Huacho-Lima yo creo que fueron plantadas, porque se veía demasiado verdor.


QUE?????
hasta donde recuerdo, el transito pesado ( buses, camiones) iban por el serpentin y los vehiculos particulares por la variante (arriba), asumo q es asi, por q en la variante hay una pendiente mayor.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Creo que cuando dijo carros se refería a camiones y buses jaja :lol: Como la mayoría viaja en bus al norte..! Pero sí tienes razón Papiriqui, los autos siguen yendo por la variante (a mi no me gusta, demasiada neblina, hay tramos en los que no ves nada NADA!!) y los camiones y buses están obligados a tomar el serpentín, excepto Soyuz que no sé cómo (pero al parecer tiene permiso del MTC) va por la variante. 

Y si bien la variante tiene una pendiente mayor puesto que hay que subir todo ese cerro para lugar bajar a Huaral es más segura que el serpentín.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> QUE?????
> hasta donde recuerdo, el transito pesado ( buses, camiones) iban por el serpentin y los vehiculos particulares por la variante (arriba), asumo q es asi, por q en la variante hay una pendiente mayor.



A eso me refiero pues el tránsito pesado está obligado por ley a ir por el serpentín y los carros particulares no.
La variante a mí se me hace también algo peligrosa.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Variante? Serpentín? Ya no sé nada...
Bueno, la única vez que pasé por allí fue en el trayecto a Huaraz. Si de Lima partimos a las 9:00pm, debimos haber pasado por allí a las 11:30pm, más o menos; supongo. Como estuve despierto todo el trayecto excepto una media hora, me di cuenta de que estábamos cerca del mar cuando comencé a sentir ese típico olor que incluso he sentido desde mi casa, a vaaaarios kilómetros del mar. En fin, yo etsaba con la ventana abierta tratando de ver Pasamayo por fin d euna vez por todas, pero todo se veía negro; sólo podía sentir ese olor. Y de pronto tuve una visión espantosa, pero que no me dio miedo: no sé, yo vi como olas, el acantilado todo diagonal, me es bien difícil explicarlo, y eso que estaba sobrio. Sin embargo, no pude verlo de día, al regreso, pues esa vez sí regresamos todos, muy "matados". Veo las imágenes ahora y sí, es bello el lugar, de una belleza rara, extraña, pero belleza después de todo.
Eso sí, me lo habían pintado como que la llanta estaba en el borde, pero lo poco que vi esa vez fue que la pista era ancha, o al menos lo suficientemente ancha como para que un bus interprovincial pueda pasar por allí.
En fin, buenas fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Variante? Serpentín? Ya no sé nada...


El serpentín es el que tomaste aquella vez que viajaste, todos los camiones y buses interprovinciales están obligados a pasar por el serpentín, es decir, junto al mar.

La variante en cambio es la carretera que va por la parte superior del cerro, y que usan los autos y el transporte privado, tienen que subir hasta la cima para luego bajar hacia Huaral, pero la neblina es 'espesa' y dificulta mucho la visibilidad como comprenderás por estar a altura y cerca al mar.



Limeñito said:


> Eso sí, me lo habían pintado como que la llanta estaba en el borde, pero lo poco que vi esa vez fue que la pista era ancha, o al menos lo suficientemente ancha como para que un bus interprovincial pueda pasar por allí.


En algunas partes la pista es bastante ancha, pero en otras el bus si va muy pegado al precipicio !


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ No hay de qué! !


----------



## Milagros_16 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pasamayo es bonito pero muy peligroso


----------



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)

Recuerdo que en los 80´y comienzos de los 90´continuamente habían accidentes y era atentar contra la integridad de uno viajar en bus por ese lugar...lo bueno es que ahora no se ven esos accidentes en el serpentín...claro, lo malo es que esa misma negligencia de los choferes que se veía en Pasamayo ahora se ve en cualquier parte de la carretera Panamericana...mejor dicho, estamos en la misma (a la "tremenda conclusión" que llegué sin querer queriendo...:lol


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Pasamayo Maldito!!! asi dice una cancion de los nosequien. La mayoria de los accidentes es por falta de pericia de los choferes y otro tanto porque el clima también es impredecible con las neblinas y garuas.:runaway:


----------

